

Dr. Wikipedia Isn’t So Smart, But Lots of People Are Visiting Her - nealabq
http://fivethirtyeight.com/datalab/dr-wikipedia-isnt-so-smart-but-lots-of-people-are-visiting-her/

======
annacarthy
The correct pronoun is "they".

